# Multicar insurance



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

Anyone got two cars insured here?

I have had to buy a 306 diesel turbo to get me to work and back as the skyline was costing me a fortune so i had to sell it.

I now want another skyline but obviously wont be using it as much.

What companys do multicar insurance that allow skylines??

Im 23 with 3 years no claims (due to named driver and trade policy) and been driving 5 years. 3 1/2 of them with Skylines.

I have tried SKY insurance but they say i have to be 25 

Any help greatly appreciated.

If i cant find anything im going to have to get another trade policy out and then insure a skyline seperately as they wont insure my skyline until im 25 either!


----------

